# Once in the guard...



## Bogle (Mar 13, 2005)

First Post....

I am new to the martial arts and BJJ seemed to offer more of a "realworld" fighting art...so here I am about two months into training and I love this stuff.
      But...I have a few questions
Once in the guard, I have someone in my guard for so long my feet/ankles start to hurt, think tired... will this feeling go away after time or is there something else?
My whole body hurts all the time...again over time?
My neck (in the gaurd) ,after awhile, will not stop hurting...think cracking

Thats about it att, I love BJJ and hopefully there is a future for it in my life


----------



## Lisa (Mar 13, 2005)

All the pain that you are feeling should go away as you learn more techniques and relax more during a grappling session.  All people try to use power when they begin to grapple, this is often due to a lack of experience.  As time progresses and you learn when to use each technique, your muscles will relax more and you will find that you don't power out as fast and can spar for longer periods of time.  Also, you will feel much more comfortable using an open guard and know when to use either one.

 Hope this helps and I am glad you are enjoying BJJ


----------



## JDenz (Mar 27, 2005)

as your body and muscles become more conditioned the pain should go away.  Also your tolerance to pain will get higher so it will all work out.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2005)

As you get better, you'll feel more comfortable opening your guard when needed or when you're tired. That'll help. I wrestle a lot of big guys and need to open it--I often can only barely, if at all, cross my ankles.

You'll also learn to relax as time goes on and make more efficient use of your energy.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 27, 2005)

also once you get more comfertable and start using a butterfly guard you will feel better as well.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't often find myself in the (sitting) butterfly guard, though I know several technques once I'm there. I wish I knew a safe way to get there from the closed guard.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 5, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I don't often find myself in the (sitting) butterfly guard, though I know several technques once I'm there. I wish I knew a safe way to get there from the closed guard.


 Underhook first.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 5, 2005)

Ya I use sweeps alot of the time to set up my butterfly guard it is alot easier to go for your positions if you break his position first.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2005)

OK, I guess I've been trying to work my legs there and of course have been getting passed...I'll try the underhook. I can see how that would work! *JDenz*, you mean like a scissors sweep?


----------



## JDenz (Apr 6, 2005)

any kind of sweep really.  I am not saying just fake it, really try to sweep him and in the scramble it is easy to get underhooked and a leg in the you can make space for your other leg.  So even if he blocks your sweep you have alot of attacks open.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 8, 2005)

Everyone's keeping their elbows in tight like they should...having trouble getting an underhook in!


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 8, 2005)

Then back up a step, worry about getting their elbows away from the body first.  Threaten a choke, off balance them, spend time looking at ways to get peoples elbows away from their bodies when you are sparring and forget about looks and sweeps, just how to accomplish that.  

 Result - You won't tatp people for a while

 further into the future result - You'll tap them more often cause you'll know how to set them up better.

 Always think one step at a time, not the end result.  That is the way to improve fast, even though you loose while doing it


----------



## JDenz (Apr 8, 2005)

That is why I really like to set it up with sweeps.  The oppenant almost always posts with one hand giving you an under hook or arm attack, also every now and then they will be napping and on top you will be.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, this is good advice. I enjoy BJJ but I have a very hard time "thinking BJJ" even after a few years of doing it. I'm just not wired that way!


----------



## JDenz (Apr 10, 2005)

Ya but man when you get it, it just clicks.


----------

